# Juist came over from the OGR



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey guys this is Matt Makens some of you may know me for the OGR. Im told this is the forum to come to for real discussions and fun so I figured id give it a try


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

welcome aboard Matt.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome, Matt....I am sure you will enjoy your stay! And your posts last way longer than the one you recently posted on that other forum!

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Matt, long time no talk, at least five minutes.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, hopefully there is more to talk about here


----------



## Mill City (Nov 5, 2015)

Matt, your "Is it me or has some of the fun left this forum?" thread on OGR lasted for 36-minuets. I think that may be a new record.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

36 minutes of solid OGR critiquing, that is why I am here. I have much to offer in all scales and I like my posts to stay where I put them


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

hello Matt StPaul here welcome to a real forum. received your reply to my mail thanks.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Mill City said:


> Matt, your "Is it me or has some of the fun left this forum?" thread on OGR lasted for 36-minutes. I think that may be a new record.


Matt,
Man-o-Man! What kind of stink were you attempting to stir up? I'm proud of you.....sorta. Well anyway....Welcome to the brighter side. I'm sure that you'll decide to stay.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Come on now, anybody that knows me knows I am a WTF no nonsense callin BS kinda guy. Just felt like pointing out the obvious


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Some people don't like having the obvious pointed out to them.
They are generally the ones that need it the most.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome. It is good to have you here. 

This is indeed to place to be. you will like it here.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Lee, it's been a while.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome, join all the others, most of all have fun


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Matt, it is a real joy to see you here. I enjoyed your posts. Welcome to the Model Train Forum.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm a new guy on both forums, but it's always nice to meet a guy that knows what's happening.
I'm RonthePirate. O gauge is my aim, tin is my game. 
I'm just re-starting into the hobby after a loo-oong hiatus.
But it is great to be back. And welcome to you here!


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

ARRRR, thank thee for thee welcome wagon


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

Hay Matt

I seen a post by David as well:thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome!
Lot's of ex. OGR (OGRE) folks here!


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome Matt. Wondered how long that post was going to last.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Matt Makens did you see what happened to your thread "buy anything cool lately"?
it says former member.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey Bigdodge,Alan kicked me off for making a joke about the lack of good content on there. It didnt feel it was worth fighting him over so I moved on. I still read it form time to time but is a shadow of its former self


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

don't feel bad about it ... personalities can clash, it happens ...
some leave, some join, both here and there ...
i'm still a member there, have been for a few years, but post very little there .. i'm just into HO scale ..
i -think- you will find this forum a little easier going, lol


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

This is a nice place. I've liked it - it is perfect for me, and particularly I am impressive that it seems to have an effective "filter," - ultimately, everyone I find annoying either never comes here from OGR, or eventually leaves MTF. Maybe its me that drives them away, I don't know, but regardless, this is just home now.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Well somehow I missed this post originally so welcome Matt. I remember that you use to help Eliot with that massive layout he's building. Do you have any idea how he's doing physically?


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, I've been a member over here for a while, I just don't visit much. I haven't been doing trains as hardcore as I once was but I still play when I can. I don't miss it over there. The heavy handed moderation and the favoritism towards the sponsors turns me off. Its a bit sad cuz I usually have a lot to contribute when there is stimulating topics that engage the users


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow that sounds familiar. I used to be part of a huge forum for a particular SUV, and the owners were part of a group that was more concerned about their revenue base than their member base. They refused to help out with any troublemakers or make any updates to fix major problems in the forum software, and would squash any posts that spoke negatively about one of their sponsors. Well all the major contributors to the site got fed up and built their own platform in secret. Suddenly one day everyone who had knowledge of the subject was gone, and the forum owners started blacklisting anyone who even asked about the other site. So these days the old site is a ghost town of new people asking questions and getting no answers, and the new site is even larger than the old site used to be (and even spawned off a sister site for more specialized topics).

In the few years I've been here, I've never seen anything like that happen, and even some of the most obnoxious posts will hang around here forever. Nice to see a new member, can't wait to see what you've got (since so many people seem to know you already!).


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Welcome Matt. This Forum has some great members with some terrific ideas. I am usually posting on the O Gauge, Tinplate, or the Union Station threads. I am still a member of OGR but I tend to stay away from any discussions since I had my hands slapped a few years ago. 

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt, glad you "rediscovered" the forum, don't be a stranger.


----------

